# Spicy 2013 - Dämpferaufnahme Buchsen auspressen



## Solemn (16. Juli 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin grade drüber meinem alten Spicy einen Lagerservice zu gönnen. Die Hauptlager scheinen noch ganz gut zu sein, aber wenn ich schon drüber bin mach ich die auch gleich mit. Gingen so weit auch ganz gut raus.
Was mit allerdings Probleme macht ist die Buchse an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Da sind zwei 6900 lager drin, die den Namen nicht mehr verdienen, das ist eher eine gerastete Aufnahme. D.h. Lager müssen raus. Nur ist in den Lagern noch eine Buchse verbaut, die ich nicht rausbekomme. Die lässt sich auch mit sanfter Gewalt nur ca 5mm bewegen, dann ist Ende. Als wäre innen am Lager noch ein Anschlag, o.ä.
Auf den Bildern sieht man den maximalen Weg, der geht. Mehr Gewalt mag ich jetzt nicht unbedingt versuchen, Kaltverformung an dem Aluteil wäre wahrscheinlich das Todesurteil für den Rahmen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Buchse und die Lager da raus bekomme?

Grüße,

Solemn


----------

